# ouvidoria



## PURSUING

Hola:
Alguien sabe que significa "ouvidoria"? en español, gracias


----------



## magdala

Buenas noches PURSUING!
Lo único que te puedo decir es esto que encontré en el Priberam.
*ouvidoria*: cargo de ouvidor; repartição do ouvidor.
*ouvidor*: o que ouve; ouvinte; magistrado judicial adjunto a certas repartições públicas.
Ni idea como traducir esto al español


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Bem, têm noção do que é uma "ouvidoria"? Talvez isso possa ajudar...

Ouvidoria, pelo que eu sei, é um órgão ou setor de uma empresa que recebe reclamações das pessoas.


----------



## Vanda

Consegui o significado de _ouvidor _- oidor, -a  .


----------



## PURSUING

a todos muito obrigado!


----------



## Tomby

Pursuing: poderia indicar o contexto? "Ouvidor" pode ser um aluno [_oyente_] que só tem direito a uma prova ou exame no fim do ano lectivo num centro de estudos e que o professor dá-lhe licença para assistir à sala de aulas [só para "ouvir" = "escrever apontamentos"] ou também pode ser um "*auditor*", quer dizer, um contabilista ou pessoa esperta no âmbito das finanças que verifica a situação financeira de uma empresa por ordem da própria empresa ou por ordem judicial.
"Ouvidoria", em espanhol pode ser "*auditoría*", é o órgão ao qual pertencem os "_auditores_". Também é a função que realizam os "_auditores_".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Todo lo que he leído acá está perfecto. Cabría en varios contextos.
En Portugués llamamos "ouvidoria" a un sector de una agencia pública, como policia, Banco Central, hospital, que recibe quejas con relación a sus empleados o a los servicios. Si es en este sentido, entonces sería lo que también llaman: división de asuntos internos o "internal affairs" en Inglés.


----------



## PURSUING

Muchas gracias, esta palabra la encontre en varias paginas web de Universidades, asi que asuntos internos creo que puede ser, porque era un link de contacto, obrigado!


----------



## pollitakarina

Hola a todos!!!!
estoy haciendo una traducción del portugués al español, y obviamente es para ayer....
la palabra es "ouvidoria", se que se trata de escuchar reclamos. sugerencias y de una atención especializada, pero como podría traducirla en una palabra al español?????
Les agradezco desde ya a todos....


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida pollitakarina, 

Veja acima, uma discussão anterior sobre ouvidoria.

Edit: Nas páginas em espanhol de sites brasileiros é traduzida como Oidoría, como você pode notar, é um site do governo.


----------



## pollitakarina

Vanda muchas gracias por tu ayuda, pero ya lo leí y la palabra auditoria no me sirve, necesito sólo una palabra que pueda dar la misma idea, es que en Chile sólo tenemos algo como "atención al cliente", "asistencia preferencial" o cosas por el estilo, pero tengo la impresión que ouvidoria no es exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Vanda

Era o que eu ia dizer, pode ser que seja uma função específica que não exista em outros países e que, portanto, você vá precisar de uma descrição da expressão. Encontrei também no DRAE:
*oidoría**.*
* 1.     * f. Empleo o dignidad de oidor.
oidor 

*oidor**, ra**.*
 (De _oír_).
* 1.     * adj. Que oye. U. t. c. s.
* 2.     * m. Ministro togado que en las audiencias del reino oía y sentenciaba las causas y pleitos


----------



## pollitakarina

Vanda, nuevamente te agradezco por darte el tiempo de responder, y aprovechando que estás en línea sabes a que se refiere "Miinco" lo busqué en Google pero no encuentro una respuesta. Será una institución?
La oración dice así:

A Ouvidoria é o novo canal de diálogo e relacionamento da Miinco


----------



## Vanda

Pela frase parece ser o nome de uma empresa ou uma  instituição. Mais provável que seja uma instituição. Qual é a área da sua tradução?


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Era o que eu ia dizer, pode ser que seja uma função específica que não exista em outros países e que, portanto, você vá precisar de uma descrição da expressão. Encontrei também no DRAE:
> *oidoría**.*
> *1. *f. Empleo o dignidad de oidor.
> oidor
> 
> *oidor**, ra**.*
> (De _oír_).
> *1. *adj. Que oye. U. t. c. s.
> *2. *m. Ministro togado que en las audiencias del reino oía y sentenciaba las causas y pleitos


 

Mas estos empregos já forom amortiçados, e desaparecerom  há muitos anos. 
Os oidores eram juizes.

Na atualidade ússase o nome auditor, e fuñcão é diferente. O auditor e um experto que analisa, procedimentos, verifica balanços contabeis, estuda a produtividade, avalia os resultados, e propõe soluções 
Multinacionais da auditoria são Andersen Consulting, McKinsey,  Accenture,  etc. etc. algumas sancionadas por emitir informação  falseada

MG


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, MG! Então no sentido em que usamos aqui, qual seria a palavra no espanhol? Por isso sugeri que fosse usada uma explicação sobre a função que não sei se existe em outros países.


----------



## Mangato

Não tenho muito claro que seja iisso, mas nas administrções há um organismo que ouve  e atende queixas  e reclamações.

Assim tem

Nas prefeituras: el defensor del ciudadano, la oficina del defensor del ciudadano
Nos hospitais : el defensor del paciente
Nos bancos: El defensor del cliente
A nivel estatal: El defensor del pueblo.
A Nivel autonómico (em Galiza) O valedor do povo

Podem ser ouvidores?

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## Vanda

Sim, podem. O ouvidor "ouve" as reclamações dos clientes/usuários, etc... Veja como exemplo esta ouvidoria do banco.


> você pode encaminhar reclamações,          sugestões, críticas ou elogios relacionados aos serviços prestados pelo Banco


----------



## Mangato

Acredito que já ficou esclarecido

Na España, ouviduría = oficina del defensor del....

Que tenham um feliz domingão!  (o que resta)


----------



## Lusitania

Ouvidoria é Provedoria aqui em Portugal. Provedoria da Justiça por exemplo, com reclamações sobre instituições estatais ou situações de injustiça. Em inglês é Ombusman que foi substituído por Ombusperson para evitar o sexismo na linguagem.

Abraços


----------



## Vivian Saka

por favor traducir OUVIDORIA para el español.

Mil gracias 
Vivian


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Olhe aqui:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=281024


----------



## Cid61

Buenas tardes.
Alguién sabe como traducir "Ouvidoria" para español?
Gracias


----------



## Maragato76

Significa: Cargo de juez ("ouvidor")


----------



## Mangato

El de *ouvidor* es un cargo institucional conocido en algunos países como onbudsman, que equivale al Defensor del Pueblo en España, o Defensor del Paciente en hospitales, Defensor del Ciudadano etc.
Esta palabra ya fue discutida aquí.

EL ouvidor era un antiguo magistrado, oidor en español, término actualmente en desuso. Ouvidoria podría corresponder también con auditoría


----------



## Maria Edith

Usamos *Defensor del pueblo* como ouvidoria em espanhol.     *DEFENSOR DEL PUEBLO* -  Traduzido do inglês- *Ombudsman* ou Defensor do Povo espanhol é o ombudsman das Cortes Gerais responsáveis pela defesa dos direitos fundamentais e das liberdades públicas dos cidadãos, supervisionando a atividade das administrações públicas. O ombudsman é criado pela Constituição e regulamentado por uma Lei Orgânica de 1981


----------

